# Software For Photo Editing...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Just got a new laptop, and it came with the Windows Vista os. Somehow my old photoediting software won't work properly, and the one that came with the Vista is rather limited.

Does anyone have any experience / recommendations of a decent and cheap ( perhaps freeware? ) photoediting software that will work with the Vista?

Thanks!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

What version of Vista? The Ultimate version has a good editor in the ultimate extras. Picassa done by Google should work too. Personally I use Adobe Photoshop CS2, but it's not exactly cheap.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

strange_too said:


> What version of Vista? The Ultimate version has a good editor in the ultimate extras. Picassa done by Google should work too. Personally I use Adobe Photoshop CS2, but it's not exactly cheap.


It's a standard Home Premium. I'll check out the Picassa - thanks for the link


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Not a problem, hopefully it will do what you want.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

As far as free goes IrfanView is another but for simple and great adjustments in color, contrast etc use

/http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/enhancer.htm

/http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/dcenhanc.zip

other than that ACDSee v9 is Vista certified and I can fix you up with that.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

James said:


> As far as free goes IrfanView is another but for simple and great adjustments in color, contrast etc use
> 
> /http://www.mediachance.com/digicam/enhancer.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks James! The IrfanView is what I used before, and it's very easy and very FAST. Somehow it won't download on my new computer ( I have tried the different download sites ). I get an "invalid" folder when I try.

I'll check the mediachance site later today. What's ACDSee v9? Sorry if I sound pretty dumb


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Used ACDSee since the 2 series. A good viewer with editing and basically evrythng for your photo needs including burning to disc I believe


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Well, I finally managed to download the IrfanView! Seems it was a security issue in the Vista, but got it sorted. So now I'm all set







Thanks again for the advice, and I might try another software as well.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Hej Knut.

I donÂ´t know if you found what youÂ´re looking for? But I can recommend Paint.NET 3.05

http://www.getpaint.net/index2.html Easy to work with and FREE.

Ha de...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchless said:


> Hej Knut.
> 
> I donÂ´t know if you found what youÂ´re looking for? But I can recommend Paint.NET 3.05
> 
> ...


Quite a nice package this...might switch to it myself. Thanks!


----------

